# Bratty Boy Needs TLC in Bay Area, CA



## RaivenWings (Oct 12, 2013)

Howdy Rat forum! It's been a while. 

View attachment 210482


So, I have this male rattie of mine named Beau. Since December when I adopted him after he was abandoned at a local PetCo, he's been my large rat mansion by himself. I feel horribly... when I first got him he was very thin, timid and submissive. I thought I could handle it. But later on, a few weeks into having him, he began to show male hormonal aggression; something I've never had to deal with before. I got bitten several times, and although he's pretty great in the cage, the mixture of me afraid of him biting and his fear of being picked up/held has led to us only have 'through-the-bars' interactions. My at-home life is stressful and dealing with work... I just didn't and still don't have the time or energy to properly trust train him. Granted, he's a LOT better than when I first got him, but it's still not perfect. My end goal was to save up to get him neutered and get him two girl companions. Sadly, that has never happened... 

I'm moving across the US hopefully before August and although I will take him, of course, if I must -- but I was also wondering if anyone is willing to take on this project cutie :')

*What I know about Beau:
*He is at least 1 year old
He is not fixed yet
He's been a solitary rat for his entire life that I know of
He is scared of being picked up/handled
He is a known biter (out of cage)
He's hormonal and marks CONSTANTLY and pees everywhere
He is _extremely_ food oriented and possessive
He likes ear scritches and will groom you back (in cage only)
He is rather playful but gets bored easily (in cage only)

Beau has the potential to be an amazing lap rat. My plan to get him neutered and get him a female friend (or two) still stands very strong, and if you think you could help with this or if you'd like to take his amazing boy home, please send me a PM and we can exchange emails. Thank you so much!​


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

:c Sometimes living in Canada sucks. Hope you find someone!


----------



## RaivenWings (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh I should also note that I *don't have a car* and I can't *really go far *to drop him off. Of course, if someone is willing to pick him up that'd me amazing. I'd even be willing to add his *rat mansion* for a *smaller price* than I paid for it XD


----------



## RaivenWings (Oct 12, 2013)

Bump...?


----------

